# Netflix testing Ultra High Definition video ready for launch next year



## Athlon646464

*Netflix testing Ultra High Definition video ready for launch next year*

If you bought a 4K TV, you probably spend your evenings waiting for the moment when all content is available at such eye-watering resolution. Fortunately for you, Netflix has quietly added test clips that promise to push 4K video at 24 frames per second onto your fancy new gear.

Full Story Here









_Engadget_


----------



## Laxguy

Oh boy! Though I'd be happy if half the stuff I want to watch is 4K.... those who hold out for everything in 4k will be a molderin' in the grave before that happens. Some channels don't even broadcast in HD, and some retransmitters don't carry some that do....


----------



## archer75

I'd be happier if they would work on delivery HD audio with their HD streams.


----------



## tonyd79

They are dumping 3D, right? Because they got that working so well, along with Super HD.

If they couldn't get providers to agree to Open Connect for those things, they gonna get support for 4K?


----------



## Mike_TV

archer75 said:


> I'd be happier if they would work on delivery HD audio with their HD streams.


Or clear icons or indications in the GUI when we're playing a stream that shows the bitrate, resolution and number of audio channels. An icon that lights up "HD" doesn't help much.


----------



## Nick

> If you bought a 4K TV, ...Netflix has quietly added test clips that promise to push 4K video...


Sorry, but I see nothing in the linked article that refers to 4k or to so-called "test clips".


----------



## Athlon646464

Nick said:


> Sorry, but I see nothing in the linked article that refers to 4k or to so-called "test clips".


Not home where I can verify this, but in the past you will get several results when doing a search for 'example' in the Netflix search section of your device.

It will yield a number of test videos, some of which will show you detailed stats about your connection, including bit rate, pixels etc.

The article doesn't say that, but my guess is that is what they are referring to. The article points to links that promise that info as well.


----------



## Mike_TV

Nick said:


> Sorry, but I see nothing in the linked article that refers to 4k or to so-called "test clips".


Search for "El Fuente"


----------

